# Fixing Password Problems (Outlook Express) Q264672



## jnibori (Jul 21, 2002)

Your Outlook Express Password Is Not Retained

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q264672

{Fixing password problems} Now where did I put that password? I
thought I had Outlook Express keeping track of it for me... If you
use Outlook Express (for Windows 2000 or Windows XP) to check your
e-mail, then this article is for you. Occasionally your password
for Outlook Express is not retained, even though you have checked
the "Remember Password" checkbox. To fix this particular issue,
you will need Administrator privileges in order to make some
modifications to your system's registry. The article contains
steps for backing up your registry and, since you can cause a lot
of accidental damage while tweaking the registry... I would
recommend that you follow them.


----------

